# Collegiate Trad?



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Ugh ... What to do. I'm a collegian, and I like to try and go after a traditional, preppy or Ivy League look, but it's tough when everyone else is opting for jeans and a sweatshirt or just sweatpants and a tee-shirt.

Anyone have suggestions on how to have a modern trad look without appearing like too much of a nerd? I've been wearing blue blazers or my sportcoats lately, but some people will say (gasp), "Why are you wearing a suit coat?"


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in college, I usually just wear chinos or jeans (usually jeans) with brown mocs or new balances and a non-tucked in button down shirt or polo shirt. Personally I would feel very out of place walking around with chinos and a tucked in shirt, though maybe my school is just pretty casual.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> Anyone have suggestions on how to have a modern trad look without appearing like too much of a nerd? I've been wearing blue blazers or my sportcoats lately, but some people will say (gasp), "Why are you wearing a suit coat?"


"I'm celebrating - my mother just got paroled."

Since it's getting chilly I'd start by picking up a tweed jacket on eBay or at a thrift. With a button-down or sport shirt and a sweater you'll have a lot of options that will be immeasurably superior to the usual undergrad crud, yet not conspicuous.

Unless you're dealing with the types who wear pajamas to class, in which case who cares?

PS: Take a look at this sweater vest from LE. I have the navy one. It's one of the most versatile things I own. Goes with almost anything; not too heavy. Perfect alternative to a sweatshirt. And if you're in decent shape you will look strangely manly...

https://www.landsend.com/cd/fp/prod...html?CM_MERCH=PAGE_17&sid=4556139558111177980


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

The key with dressing preppy or trad on college campuses is not appearing to try too hard. Although I did go to the sort of college that has no football team, but does have squash and cricket, if I had shown up with grey flannels, a tweed jacket, ocbd and button down, no one would have liked it. The professors would have thought me a prig, students from middle and working class backgrounds a snob, and students from truly upper class backgrounds (and I do mean the kind who have last names associated with gilded age industry and will never have to work) some sort of pathetic Gatsbyesque character. I wore brooks brothers shirts (my dads and very frayed), mcgeorge sweaters (a light blue one that got a lot of attention), bills, lacoste polos, harris tweeds, horn rimmed glasses, desert boots, bean boots and blucher mocs. In the winter I had a p-coat and a toggle coat, and I'm sure I could have pulled off a Barbour. You just have to do it with flair. Let your hair get messed up in the wind, or throw on a well loved baseball cap from your school, college, fraternity, or an established baseball team (ie Red Sox, Yankees, Phillies, Cards, Cubs, not the D-Backs). Let your shoes get a little scuffed, go sockless at totally innappropriate times, don't shave every day, occasionally throw on jeans with your sack harris tweed, and don't wear the blue blazer 'cause it looks totally cliched (unless it is a formal or to church). Best of luck and wear your clothes without fear, or it will ruin the effect. 
Cheers


----------



## 321WCameron (May 7, 2006)

There is certainly a fine line between being over dressed for class, and thus looking out of place, and dressing neatly. Even at my southern, private law school, the classroom often looks like the exercise room. My idea of collegiate trad: well worn flat fronts, a wrinkled OCBD (try out checks and tatersalls as they seem more informal to me), ribbon or emblematic belt, and boat shoes. Also try a v-neck or shetland sweater in winter. Now's the time to explore the more casual side of trad or risk looking more like professor than student.

By the way, I have never seen a student in a college class wear a sportjacket or blazer unless there was a presentation or a function immediately following.


----------



## Oswald Cornelius (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn, Septa. That was beautiful, man.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Hayek said:


> I'm in college, I usually just wear chinos or jeans (usually jeans) with brown mocs or new balances and a non-tucked in button down shirt or polo shirt. Personally I would feel very out of place walking around with chinos and a tucked in shirt, though maybe my school is just pretty casual.


Gasp ... I never wear a shirt untucked - even polos.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

septa said:


> The key with dressing preppy or trad on college campuses is not appearing to try too hard. Although I did go to the sort of college that has no football team, but does have squash and cricket, if I had shown up with grey flannels, a tweed jacket, ocbd and button down, no one would have liked it. The professors would have thought me a prig, students from middle and working class backgrounds a snob, and students from truly upper class backgrounds (and I do mean the kind who have last names associated with gilded age industry and will never have to work) some sort of pathetic Gatsbyesque character. I wore brooks brothers shirts (my dads and very frayed), mcgeorge sweaters (a light blue one that got a lot of attention), bills, lacoste polos, harris tweeds, horn rimmed glasses, desert boots, bean boots and blucher mocs. In the winter I had a p-coat and a toggle coat, and I'm sure I could have pulled off a Barbour. You just have to do it with flair. Let your hair get messed up in the wind, or throw on a well loved baseball cap from your school, college, fraternity, or an established baseball team (ie Red Sox, Yankees, Phillies, Cards, Cubs, not the D-Backs). Let your shoes get a little scuffed, go sockless at totally innappropriate times, don't shave every day, occasionally throw on jeans with your sack harris tweed, and don't wear the blue blazer 'cause it looks totally cliched (unless it is a formal or to church). Best of luck and wear your clothes without fear, or it will ruin the effect.
> Cheers


Damn this 40 hours/week. I'm going back to school. B....er scratch that. Joe Tradly, Let's go....better get those casual browns ordered first.

Allen


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> Anyone have suggestions on how to have a modern trad look without appearing like too much of a nerd? I've been wearing blue blazers or my sportcoats lately, but some people will say (gasp), "Why are you wearing a suit coat?"


For some reason, the most annoying comment I've seen is when people confuse a suit with a sport coat or blazer. I'll admit the term 'blazer' has been misused enough lately that people might legitimately not know the difference between a sport coat and a blazer, but to not understand what a suit is? That just really gets on my nerves.

My usual answer to such queries is to feign confusion: "Why are you wearing a suit?" and I then look around. "Who?" or maybe just "Hrm? Uhh.... what suit? What, me? That's not a suit".

A bit more on topic, I think it works if I make it more appropriate for the weather. The blue blazer's a bit hard to pull off in class, but the tweeds or hefty herringbones works fine, and if anyone asks, "It's cold, so I put on a jacket."

Of course, even that gets the looks.

-- Mike


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

septa said:


> The key with dressing preppy or trad on college campuses is not appearing to try too hard. Although I did go to the sort of college that has no football team, but does have squash and cricket, if I had shown up with grey flannels, a tweed jacket, ocbd and button down, no one would have liked it. The professors would have thought me a prig, students from middle and working class backgrounds a snob, and students from truly upper class backgrounds (and I do mean the kind who have last names associated with gilded age industry and will never have to work) some sort of pathetic Gatsbyesque character. I wore brooks brothers shirts (my dads and very frayed), mcgeorge sweaters (a light blue one that got a lot of attention), bills, lacoste polos, harris tweeds, horn rimmed glasses, desert boots, bean boots and blucher mocs. In the winter I had a p-coat and a toggle coat, and I'm sure I could have pulled off a Barbour. You just have to do it with flair. Let your hair get messed up in the wind, or throw on a well loved baseball cap from your school, college, fraternity, or an established baseball team (ie Red Sox, Yankees, Phillies, Cards, Cubs, not the D-Backs). Let your shoes get a little scuffed, go sockless at totally innappropriate times, don't shave every day, occasionally throw on jeans with your sack harris tweed, and don't wear the blue blazer 'cause it looks totally cliched (unless it is a formal or to church). Best of luck and wear your clothes without fear, or it will ruin the effect.
> Cheers


Wow, I think you've really got it pegged. I really can't think of anything to add, though the only thing I might take issue with is the blue blazer. At the same time, however, I understand what you mean.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I did a lot of Brooks OCBDs, JCrew khakis and Bass bucs or white canvas Sperrys back in the day. I agree that you don't want to try too hard. Look for excuses to 'dress up' with a tie and jacket, but don't force it. 

Using a tweed sports coat as outerwear when weather appropriate, as stated above, is a great idea, as is Patrick's suggestion of a sweater vest. These days you don't have to do very much to set yourself apart from the crowd on a college campus.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Allen said:


> Damn this 40 hours/week. I'm going back to school. B....er scratch that. Joe Tradly, Let's go....better get those casual browns ordered first.
> 
> Allen


I've got an extra bed in my apartment, and theres room for a cot in the living room! Of course, the one rule would be that I not be made fun of for my unmade bed...:icon_smile:

In all seriousness, don't wear the navy blazer to class, you'll just look like youre trying too hard. Khakis, cords, a few polos, ocbds, and sweaters are perfectly trad, and you wont look like the nerdy boy in class. Roll up your sleeves, kick on some boat shoes (no socks), walk out the door, and forget about what youre wearing. Add boots, jacket, and socks as needed. Just remember that if you are constantly adjusting your clothes and feeling self counscious, everyone will notice, and they'll think you're a tool. Be comfortable and carry and air of confidence, and no one will wonder why you're not in your pajamas. You'll just be the smart, rich, and carefree yet put together guy in the class (and yes, dressing this way with confidence does give people that opinion - whether justified or not).


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

The thing with the blue blazer is that it's almost, but not quite, as formal as a full-on suit. Great for non-business dress occasions, like church, and weddings, and, um, football games in the South, I hear. Not so great for Intro to Modern English Lit.

There have been a bunch of threads here about college, and how much better one can and should dress than the average student. There have been _more_ threads about work, and how much better than the average employee it's sensible to dress.

I think if you read the threads about the workplace, you'll read a lot of good advice about appearing competent, well-put-together, and qualified to your superiors and clients. In the workplace, business dress has a _function_. College is no different. You're there to learn, to make friends and contacts that you'll have the rest of your life, and to have some fun. The way you dress should help you implement these goals, not detract from them.

We all have some ideas about how people, in an ideal world, should dress, and here you'll get a lot of reinforcement in that perspective. But just as a salesman needs to tailor his dress to meet the expectations of his clients in order to achieve his business goals, so too does a college student need to tailor his wardrobe to meet the expectations of his peers and professors to achieve his educational goals.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

**** 'em man- never apologize to anyone for dressing well, including the tiedye-wearing trust-fund babes who fancy themselves rebels, and who think their grandparents have exclusive rights to trad look. 

What septa says probably makes a lot of sense at most places, thought some of it seems contradictory. Horn-rimmed glasses, bills, and harris tweeds are okay, yet gray flannels and OCBDs are off limits? 

I personally hate the "baseball cap, half tucked ocbd, sandal prep" look. Either go all-out or just put on a t-shirt and jeans. Forget jeans with button-up shirts too. I dont know how that confused look ever started, but I think that everyone sporting it looks like some club-going *** or a lumberjack. Jeans with anything but a t-shirt, jacket or hoodie just dont make sense to me. I also dislike polo shirts with anything other than shorts or oxford cloth pants. I guess all the engineering kids in polo+khaki+sneakers have ruined that look for me. 

I have a bit of advantage at my school when it comes to dressing, though. It's big enough that at any given part of the year, some recruiting even is going on, so I rarely look out of place. Plus there is a large contingent of of students who attempt to dress well. I say attempt. Many are from Europe, Asia, and India, and their idea of smart casual is black pants, Gucci belt, spread-collar shirt with or without double cuff, and the obligatory sleazy black loafers. So while I sometimes feel out of place dressing well, I dont feel out of place "dressing up."



The staples of my going-to-class attire include:
-Bill's M2s in regular and british khaki
-Cords in tan, mustard, brown, bottle, and olive
-Gabs, Tropicals, and Flannels in various shades of gray

-OCBD's in blue, white, pink, yellow, and blue university strip
-point collars in lots of check patterns
-various tattersals, some in vayella

-cordo pennies and brown Polo bluchers are my go-to shoes

-shotshell and rifle-sling belts (thanks Allen,) surcingle in Penn's colors

-argyle socks in various colors, and plain maroon socks seem to go well with all my cords

-tan and charcoal alpaca cardigans from Andover
-lots of shaggy dogs from Press and Pndover
-maroon sweater vest (comes out before OSU plays)

-Barber Beaufort (this is the 1 piece of my wardrobe Id save in a fire)


Borderline items I try to wear sparingly to avoid snickering:
-Hacking Jacket
-Harris Tweeds

Avoid at all costs:
-Blue Blazer
-Vests
-Tassle loafers


Items Im looking to add:
-Good scarves
-Brown herringbone polo coat. I saw a photo with B. Boyer wearing one once. Anyone know where I might find one?



Well, I dont know if that was so much a help to you as it was a rant about my preferences. If anyone from my school reads this board, it's enough info to out me in a second!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

PennGlock,

I'm looking for roomate, forget Joe Trad ...he's yesterdays wine. What do you say?
 Can I anticipate many fist fights when we're out? I haven't been in one of those in years....a good one anyways. 

Allen


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

It's on, Allen. We'll brawl with anyone we catch committing offenses against decency and good taste.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Allen said:


> PennGlock,
> 
> I'm looking for roomate, forget Joe Trad ...he's yesterdays wine. What do you say?
> Can I anticipate many fist fights when we're out? I haven't been in one of those in years....a good one anyways.
> ...


Allen, 
A guy with a handle that includes the name "glock" may or may not get in many fights, but is likely to win them..."Peace through superior firepower" comes to mind.

Pennglock, welcome aboard. Very nice post- especially the description of the "trustafarians" found at many college campuses.

May I suggest that the next Trad forum get together (there's been one or two in AL so far) happens in DC?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

fashionvictim said:


> For some reason, the most annoying comment I've seen is when people confuse a suit with a sport coat or blazer. I'll admit the term 'blazer' has been misused enough lately that people might legitimately not know the difference between a sport coat and a blazer, but to not understand what a suit is? That just really gets on my nerves.
> 
> My usual answer to such queries is to feign confusion: "Why are you wearing a suit?" and I then look around. "Who?" or maybe just "Hrm? Uhh.... what suit? What, me? That's not a suit".
> 
> ...


Do you attend GVSU? I'm at CMU.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Be great to see photos of what some people are wearing.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Check out the trad men photos theread for a bunch of college pictures. In the ones that don't look like they were posed for a college catalog you will see the young men in pretty casual clothes back in the day. 
Decide what you want to be, if you can't wear a polo shirt untucked because you feel weird then you're not going to be able to fit in sartorially with college peers. Just the way it is. You're talking about a bunch of kids that probably don't own any sort of jacket (blazer, suit) and you're going to wear one to class? There's a lot you can do to fit in sartorially and still be dressed nicer such as wearing boat shoes or pennies instead of flip flops, wearing a sweater (not too nice) instead of a hoodie, things like that. However, if you're the kind of guy who always wears his polo tucked in (and there's not anything wrong with that) then you're always going to be dressed more like these kids dads then like the kids themselves and they'll know that.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I go to college at a state school in New York, and what they say is true---style is (for the most part) dead on campus. I couldn't count the number of sweatpants/sweatshirts combinations I see everyday for fear of reaching infinity. 

Even so, I try to maintain some semblance of style. For example, today I'm wearing RL Polo slim-cut chinos with front patch pockets, maroon cotton sweater and BB madras BD. Oftentimes it's jeans and a polo when the weather is warm...now that it's cooling off, I expect to wear a lot of chinos/wool sweater combos. Maybe I'll break out the grey flannels, you never know.


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

*another opinion*

As a college student I have been able to wear all my trad staples and get away with it. It always helps that I have an reason to. I do student teaching during the day, and then in the evenings I go to work at a men's clothing store, so everyday I wear some sort of dress pant/khaki pant with an OCBD and a tie and a blazer of some sort (has been seersucker, poplin, and navy) and plan on adding corduroy, tweed, and sweaters to the rotation as the seersucker and poplin are about to be put away. Because I do not wear sweatpants, hoodies, flip-flops, t-shirts, and baseball hats, I am far better dressed than any other student on campus. I get looks from people that gape as if I have stumbled off of a space ship and the questions of "where are YOU going?!" A friend of mine has come to call me "The President" and will applaud when I come into a room. Today however I saw him today while I was wearing a polo and dirty khakis (the golf course is muddy today) and he started into his usual applause and stopped and said "oh, you look normal today".

I guess I would echo the opinion of the members on this thread and just wear what you want and wear it confidently. If you want to wear a navy blazer, wear a navy blazer. If you want to wear a tie, wear a tie. If you want to wear a suit, wear a suit. Don't dress for the lowest common denominator. Dress for yourself.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

septa said:


> The key with dressing preppy or trad on college campuses is not appearing to try too hard. Although I did go to the sort of college that has no football team, but does have squash and cricket, if I had shown up with grey flannels, a tweed jacket, ocbd and button down, no one would have liked it. The professors would have thought me a prig, students from middle and working class backgrounds a snob, and students from truly upper class backgrounds (and I do mean the kind who have last names associated with gilded age industry and will never have to work) some sort of pathetic Gatsbyesque character. I wore brooks brothers shirts (my dads and very frayed), mcgeorge sweaters (a light blue one that got a lot of attention), bills, lacoste polos, harris tweeds, horn rimmed glasses, desert boots, bean boots and blucher mocs. In the winter I had a p-coat and a toggle coat, and I'm sure I could have pulled off a Barbour. You just have to do it with flair. Let your hair get messed up in the wind, or throw on a well loved baseball cap from your school, college, fraternity, or an established baseball team (ie Red Sox, Yankees, Phillies, Cards, Cubs, not the D-Backs). Let your shoes get a little scuffed, go sockless at totally innappropriate times, don't shave every day, occasionally throw on jeans with your sack harris tweed, and don't wear the blue blazer 'cause it looks totally cliched (unless it is a formal or to church). Best of luck and wear your clothes without fear, or it will ruin the effect.
> Cheers


Well said "septa!" I do believe you have nailed the solution on this one.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

A tweed's pushing it, this coming from a collegiate who wears cotton twills/cordoroy and tucked shirts. Perhaps at night, but not to class. Sweaters are fine. 

I wear:
oxfords, pink, blue, white, and striped ones, tucked and rolled.
Alden mocc oxford (hope to add some more casual shoes).
twills and cords (cotton dress trousers from LE), in ivory and khaki (have some other colors coming).
Khaki colored socks when they match my trousers, have some yellow socks coming in the mail.
Navy and butter yellow pima sweaters, v-necks (I haven't worn the butter yellow much)
Surcingles in navy and burgundy, navy, and red. 

A lot closer to PennGlock than septa in other words.

I don't wear jeans, t-shirts, hoodies, sweatpants or sandals. I'm shying away from cardigans. I have a bright yellow cable shetland and wool tennis sweater with navy/red trim, both of which I can't bring myself to wear (yet). I just bought off Ebay a burgundy shetland.

I plan to wear a wool navy (Air Force, pewter buttons) overcoat and/or camel Duffel (which I don't have yet), and Sorel Premium 1964 boots. I may get some Bean boots as well.

You simply must wear your pants below your hips, because, though wrong, otherwise you'll be typecast as an old fogey. And when you see someone who dresses similar, but comes off nerdy, try to think of how not to fall into that category, as you don't want to be cast as an office drone. 

Is it just me, or does a tucked polo seem very odd? I've no problem with tucked OCBDs.

I was considering buying a nice vintage briefcase of the kind sold on customhide.com , but I realized while walking on campus (with hooked wooden umbrella in hand) it would make me look horribly 'costumey' what with my other garments, so I guess I'll stick to my Jansport backpack.

I don't think I pull the trad look off too well at this point, but it's mostly my demeanor to blame. I should post some pictures perhaps (though I lack a camera). My Body Mass Index of 20 (6'0" and ~140 lbs) doesn't help. "Mr. Peanut" and "Mr. Rogers" are always mentioned in my wake. And I may be a bit too meticulous about the details.

And the worst thing you could do is (unfortunately) convert to trad while already in college - the point is to look as if you have grown up wearing it, not put it on because you have good taste (thereby highlighting that others don't).

I'm at Cornell, for reference.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

PennGlock,
I know Penn well and the sleazy black pants/gucci belt/aqua spread collar shirt look of which you speak, and I think that your list of clothes to wear is great, its pretty much what I wear. The main point of my post was that you need to appear comfortable in the clothes and not look like you are trying too hard. I'm sure we agree on this point, although exactly what would be trying too hard is certianly up for dabate. I didn't mean to imply that grey flannels or ocbds were out, I wear ocbds (tucked in!) almost every day, and I have some grey wool herringbones that I wear in the winter, along with grey and brown flannel pants, but merely that the combo I described--bowtie, ocbd, harris tweed jacket, and cordo tassel loafers would look a little costumey. I wear all sorts of crazy things like glenn plaid viyella shirts, fair isle sweaters and socks (not at the same time), mine are just pretty much completely worn out/ pulled from my laundry pile. The sperrys I have on right now have a hole in the sole a la Adali Stevenson. Oh, and you should definetly get the JPress Penn scarf. It would look swell for a stroll down Locust or at the Penn-Princeton Game.
AsherNM--Are you sure you couldn't pull of a tweed at Cornell? If you were willing to do it with jeans I'm sure you could.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I'm not Caucasian, I get even MORE weird look from people for dressing well, and I give back the "I don't give a ****" look.


my typical attire

Pants:
bill's khakis and cords all year long

Shirts:
different OCBDs, some J.Crews, some BB, some J.press, some tattersal, some 
polo stripes, some madras, some plaid

Sweaters
Shaggy Dog and lambwool sweater, no stripes, no argyle patterns.

Outwear:
Old Navy windbreaker, and Barbour G-9 baracuta, and a trench coat if it gets too cold. I would throw on a corduroy or tweed sport coat under the trench coat in the winter if it gets too cold. People can barely see it (trench coat covers it), so no weird looks

Hat:
driving cap when it's cold, otherwise no hat

Shoes:
working on getting some

Belts:
Leather man belt embroidered with UVA symbol.

I have bow ties and odd pants and other fancy stuff to wear at football games.

i'm working on tucking my OCBD in, been doing it for the last two days.


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm at Cornell along with AsherNM, and his observations are pretty accurate. I'll even admit to wearing flip flops (boat shoes sans socks give me blisters, any recommendations?), baseball hats (although all Nantucket/sailing related, no sports teams), and logoed polo shirts. I figure if the weather is nice out, which believe me is a rare occurance past September here in Ithaca, I'll wearing some summer clothing. 
Cornell does get a bit more trad in the winter though. At least I do. While most people stubbornly wear t-shirts with puffy down North Face jackets over them, you see a lot of peacoats and overcoats with OCBDs underneath. When it gets cold enough, starting in November, I will wear a harris-tweed jacket everyday to class, always over an OCBD, often over a shetland as well. If it's really cold I'll wear my B2 overcoat. I certainly feel better dressed than nearly all of the campus, and I do get looks, but noone has ever been condescending. The girls seem to appreciate it as well.
The only problem is that when I get to class, the rooms are so hot that I have to take off my jacket and my sweater so I don't die of the heat.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

i salute you, sweetness360.

yea girls do appreciate our style.


P.S. it says Washington D.C. in your location. I temperarily lived in Arlington, Virginia for 3 years.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> i salute you, sweetness360.
> 
> yea girls do appreciate our style.
> 
> P.S. it says Washington D.C. in your location. I temperarily lived in Arlington, Virginia for 3 years.


Arlington, eh? My Dads house was there, which I lived in on weekends, from 1986ish to 2003ish. Don't remember the address, but it was on North 17th street. Close to where you were?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

mine is on north 18th street.

what a coincidence!


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

To look like a student (well-dressed but young), the keys to wearing a sportcoat are in the material and the fit. 

The daily-wear jackets I had during my college days were made of a thicker material than usual and were always well-received. One was charcoal gray, and one was dark blue, but no one ever mistook them for suit coats. They were thick, woolen material, nothing at all like a worsted fabric you'd find in a business jacket. I saw a camel-hair jacket in a store the other day that was very similar. I don't care for the traditional tan color in a camel jacket, but this one was in blue and was very sharp. 

As an alternative, I'd look for something unique, like corduroy. Either a micro-cord or a wide wale cord in dark green, brown or blue. The fact that these materials are a little different from the norm would mean they wouldn't look like a suit coat. 

As to the cut, the way to go for the preppy college look is the sack. The more square-shaped the better. No darts. Little padding in the shoulders. Something almost completely shapeless (but still properly sized). 

I am now lost in a haze of nostalgia, so I'll leave it at that. But good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Untilted said:


> mine is on north 18th street.
> 
> what a coincidence!


I have a friend on 17th st., I think...brief walk from the crystal city metro stop and the pentagon.


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

*I usually dress according to my mood*

I usually dress according to my mood, very casual on weekends and more "business-like" on weekdays (you'll soon find it apparent that I go to an undergraduate business school). I do admit to actually wearing flip-flops with shorts and even a collarless t-shirt, but that's only during the hottest of days summer, usually at the beach, and the shorts are usually from Brooks and are either seersucker or have little embroidered sea creatures on them.

But, of course, the pendulum swung the other way during high table and the business visits I had when I was studying abroad last summer. Business visits involved a J Press grey sack, braces from Shepherd & Woodward, and Alden cordovan tassel loafers. High table involved a shawl collar dinner jacket, cummerbund, and braces from AT Harris; a formal shirt and studs from Thomas Pink; cufflinks from Ede & Ravenscroft; patent leather shoes from Brooks Brothers/Peal & Co; and I sometimes substituted the black tie with the college bowtie from Shepherd & Woodward's Varsity Shop.

As for during the regular school year, when it's raining hard out or I'm just rolling out of bed for a morning class, the casual look involves frayed khakis from Ralph Lauren and Brooks Brothers, tennis shirts from Lacoste, or rugby shirts from various sources. This look accounts for about 50% of the time. I also have Levi's jeans, but they are usually worn when I am going low on laundry or it's really horrible weather out there. Penny loafers and boat shoes are worn. The casual look=untucked.

For another chunk of the time, I am actually wearing, as a base, khakis from Brooks Brothers with a dress shirt from either Thomas Pink, Brook Brothers, Ralph Lauren, or J. Crew shirts developed with the Thomas Mason mill. I usually pair it with a bowtie or four-in-hand. I have an old blazer from Brooks, with fraying sleeves when I feel indifferent about my general appearance, which is most of the time. However, when I want to gussy up, I use my sack blazer from J Press, whose buttons have been replaced with my college's blazer buttons. I usually use penny loafers or boat shoes. This is maybe 30% of the time.

As for when I feel like just "dressing up," I wear the aforementioned J Press sack, a navy J Press sack, a pinstripe from Hickey Freeman, a Prince of Wales tartan from Hickey Freeman. Same dress shirts mentioned above. Allen Edmonds cordovan penny loafers or Alden cordovan tassel loafers. And braces from J. Press, Brooks Brothers, and Shepherd & Woodward. This look accounts for - you guessed it - 20% of the time, and will rise as I meet more with prospective employers. (About 25% of this specific look involves a bowtie whilst the remainder is a four-in-hand.)

Oh, and socks? I only have navy, grey, or midnight blue socks for formal and business wear and argyle socks for everything else.

Reactions? I'm generally viewed by my peers as fairly good sartorial judgment and they usually ask me for clothing advice from time to time. If you wear what you want with confidence and it is apparent that, when in trad, you are "in your element," as long as you're a stand up guy, you'll become well-known and well-liked. Though, for full disclosure, this contributes to certain, ahem, stereotypes and assumptions, the types that stem from, ahem, wearing a Heythrop hunt shirt, canary hunt vest, Heythrop hunt jacket, riding pants, and Der Dau riding boots during Halloween. (I actually did wear said ensemble, and people these days keep joking about how I should strive to become a 10 goaler polo player to beat the Argentinean polo dynasties, instead of becoming a banker.)


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Mendozar, you a sternie?

i also think you should stop wearing bow ties in front of employers, especially you are going to the business field.  

im a business major too, bowties are for football games and garden parties...


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

abc123 said:


> Arlington, eh? My Dads house was there, which I lived in on weekends, from 1986ish to 2003ish. Don't remember the address, but it was on North 17th street. Close to where you were?


I'm in DC, near American University.


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

"If you wear what you want with confidence and it is apparent that, when in trad, you are “in your element,” as long as you’re a stand up guy, you’ll become well-known and well-liked" - Mendozar

Mendozar brings up an excellent point. If people are going to negatively judge you simply because of the clothes that you wear, then they are probably not worth knowing. I'm sure we all look out and see slobs on our campuses, or in our jobs or out in the real world, and while we might not like their clothing, we certainly don't think down on them as people. To do so is simply naive. Most of the kids in my fraternity are the opposite of trad, and yet I appreciate them for who they are and for their own styles, and they appreciate me for my trad style. "As long as you're a stand up guy, you'll become well known and well liked."


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> Do you attend GVSU? I'm at CMU.


Yeah, should be finishing up this December. Nice place to live, but I'm eager to finish  And it's not exactly the sartorial haven of the midwest.

-- Mike


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> mine is on north 18th street.
> 
> what a coincidence!


Wow, we were practically neighbors!


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

sweetness360 said:


> I'm in DC, near American University.


I'm in Georgetown currently. Another neighbor!


----------



## Clotheswatcher (Dec 2, 2005)

You guys think your campuses are bad?

Perhaps all of you should come out to my school, University of California, San Diego (UCSD) on a little fact finding mission to see first hand how low the sartorial standards of America's college aged youth has sunk.

San Diego's weather naturally breeds clothes that are not trad friendly. With over 300 days of sunshine a year, wearing pants in the fall and spring is often uncomfortable, let alone a sweater. It also gets cold (for our standards... low 50's in the winter on the coldest of days), but not cold enough for the type of layering that people get to enjoy in the east.

Then one has to consider the "beach culture" of the school, which includes many surfers and many more people posing as surfers/beach bums. 

Add to this mix an enormous amount of science/engineering students/majors who put looking good low on their list of priorities.

You think a tweed coat will bring you snickers? Most professors here don't even wear coats. A button down shirt on a student, tucked or untucked, is considered fancy here.

I would say 97% of male students wear t shirts with an enormous printed logo on it in either white, black, grey, or navy blue, some type of polo shirt from the likes of A&F and other aspring neo-preppie brands with colars popped, gelled and often spiked hair, almost unimaginably baggy jeans, and baggy sweatshirts galore. Oops, almost forgot the athletic shorts! 

And just when you thought it was over, the ubiquitous rainbow flip flops are warn year round, even in the winter and in rain. 

I have very, very rarely seen students wear a button down shirt, let alone a knit sweater or anything a trad would wear. Now to be fare my wardrobe has very little trad. Nevertheless, I like trad clothes and am slowly building a trad influenced wardrobe that grows as my limited budget allows. I take some trad ideology, like the desire for value, quality, bold colors, no logos, etc and weave them into my wardrobe, which consists of many, many American Apparel t-shirts (which, for those who don't know, lack any type of logo) in many bold colors, levi 501s, a leather belt, and addidas superstars. This changes a little depending on the weather, as i might change the jeans for khaki shorts (polo flat fronts), addidas for birkenstocks (say what u will, they are comfy), and so on. I have a handful of trad items, like BB seersucker shorts that are a compliment magnet, a LE madras and Bean seersucker buttondown short sleeves, many Polo khaki shorts, a few polo shirts, a press ribbon belt, topsiders, and some button downs. My next purchase phase will be cotton sweaters (either Bean or LE, havn't decided yet) and some LE tailored fit OCBDs. 

So when you lament the sorry state of your school, just think of the sartorial desert we here at UCSD are living in.


----------



## Clotheswatcher (Dec 2, 2005)

Quick after thought:

Does anyone want to start a Trad Facebook group?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Clotheswatcher said:


> Quick after thought:
> Does anyone want to start a Trad Facebook group?


"If this group reaches 100,000, I'll buy a darted suit"


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

Untilted said:


> Mendozar, you a sternie?
> 
> i also think you should stop wearing bow ties in front of employers, especially you are going to the business field.
> 
> im a business major too, bowties are for football games and garden parties...


Untilted: no, not Stern. You may have recognized all the New York stores, but they are there since I grew up in the City. I go to school in Georgetown. abc123, do you go to Georgetown or do you just live here? Connecticut and L Street in DC is VERY similar to the area around 346 Madison NY, so I have been to Brooks, Press, Allen Edmonds, and Alden stores in both cities, but I seem to get most of my stuff in DC these days (better sales tax, too).

As for the bowties, I don't wear them when I speak to employers. I will ALWAYS do four-in-hand when doing interviews (though my Anglophilia tempts me to do Windsors). I use bowties mostly during parties and more "fun events". And also if one feels like sitting around drinking G&Ts or scotch on the rocks, I am a huge fan of the bowtie.

Clotheswatcher, trad facebook group? Intriguing? Perhaps bring about a grassroots change in sartorial trends?


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

mendozar said:


> Untilted: no, not Stern. You may have recognized all the New York stores, but they are there since I grew up in the City. I go to school in Georgetown. abc123, do you go to Georgetown or do you just live here? Connecticut and L Street in DC is VERY similar to the area around 346 Madison NY, so I have been to Brooks, Press, Allen Edmonds, and Alden stores in both cities, but I seem to get most of my stuff in DC these days (better sales tax, too).
> 
> As for the bowties, I don't wear them when I speak to employers. I will ALWAYS do four-in-hand when doing interviews (though my Anglophilia tempts me to do Windsors). I use bowties mostly during parties and more "fun events". And also if one feels like sitting around drinking G&Ts or scotch on the rocks, I am a huge fan of the bowtie.
> 
> Clotheswatcher, trad facebook group? Intriguing? Perhaps bring about a grassroots change in sartorial trends?


I worked right in that area in DC this summer--Thomas Pink, Allen Edmonds, Alden, BB, and J-Press were all a very short walk from my office. Very easy to browse at these places during lunch, which was nice.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

mendozar said:


> I will ALWAYS do four-in-hand when doing interviews (though my Anglophilia tempts me to do Windsors).


Prince Charles and the Duke of Windsor both use(d) the four-in-hand. Don't be lured by the so-called Windsor.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

mendozar said:


> Untilted: no, not Stern. You may have recognized all the New York stores, but they are there since I grew up in the City. I go to school in Georgetown. abc123, do you go to Georgetown or do you just live here? Connecticut and L Street in DC is VERY similar to the area around 346 Madison NY, so I have been to Brooks, Press, Allen Edmonds, and Alden stores in both cities, but I seem to get most of my stuff in DC these days (better sales tax, too).


Yeah, I do attend Georgetown. Man, I'm finding neighbors all around here! Drop me a pm sometime (wouldn't it be funny if we know each other...)


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

Random Georgetown trivia fact: on the same block as Wisey's (or maybe the same block as the Alumni House), there used to be a store that was basically the equivalent of Oxford's "The Varsity Shop" or Yale's "J Press." But these days, short of venturing out to Press on 18th and L, there's this place called "Sherman Pickey" on Wisconsin, somewhere between Reservoir and the CVS. Good place for Georgetown or DC area college students looking for some preppy and tradly stuff.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Clotheswatcher said:


> So when you lament the sorry state of your school, just think of the sartorial desert we here at UCSD are living in.


But what do the women wear? That might make up for everything.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

fashionvictim said:


> Yeah, should be finishing up this December. Nice place to live, but I'm eager to finish  And it's not exactly the sartorial haven of the midwest.
> 
> -- Mike


If you attend classes on the main campus (is the Allendale campus still the main campus?) you're on my home turf. I grew up in Allendale and most of my family still lives there. In fact my mom is the vet in town. Fond memories of going swimming in the GVSU pool when I was a kid. I also got my first (and homefully my last) head injury sledding on a hill on campus that was above where the crew shed was. Good times. The town is a lot different than it was 20 years ago. And now, having said that, I'm officially old.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

fashionvictim said:


> Yeah, should be finishing up this December. Nice place to live, but I'm eager to finish  And it's not exactly the sartorial haven of the midwest.
> 
> -- Mike


GVSU and Allendale aren't as bad as Mount Pleasant, home of Central Michigan University .... I'd give anything to be 10 minutes from a major city like Grand Rapids.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I had a "Preps United" group on Facebook at my school, Central Michigan University, but only two people joined it.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

we need a "Followers of American Traditional Clothing" global group.


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> GVSU and Allendale aren't as bad as Mount Pleasant, home of Central Michigan University .... I'd give anything to be 10 minutes from a major city like Grand Rapids.


Exactly why I'm at GVSU instead of any of the other schools I've looked at. GR's a cool town, small enough to drive around myself, things to do. I'm from Chicago (suburbs) so it's great to have a town I can park in for less than $15.

Though never cease to be amazed by the fact that Zagat doesn't do GR, despite the having only 5-diamond restaurant in the state, and a pile of other really good restaurants.

Familyman, it is a nice area, though it has changed. Heck, in the few years I've been here this area has changed a lot. A lot more built up. It feels like my hometown 20 or 30 years ago - not that I'm that old, actually, but I can recognize the signs of urban sprawl.

-- Mike


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

I've been thinking about a facebook group for people of our collective sartorial slant. And it's late and I'm bored... so, It's Hard Out Here For a Trad.

Send me a PM with your name & school if you want in.


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

Desk Jockey said:


> I've been thinking about a group for people of our collective sartorial slant. And it's late and I'm bored... so, It's Hard Out Here For a Trad.
> 
> Send me a PM with your name & school if you want in.


What, like a support group? Sartiorialists Anonymous?

More seriously, what sort of group did you have in mind? I mean, how would it differ from the AAAC boards?

-- Mike


----------



## ice (Sep 2, 2005)

*your answer*



septa said:


> The key with dressing preppy or trad on college campuses is not appearing to try too hard. Although I did go to the sort of college that has no football team, but does have squash and cricket, if I had shown up with grey flannels, a tweed jacket, ocbd and button down, no one would have liked it. The professors would have thought me a prig, students from middle and working class backgrounds a snob, and students from truly upper class backgrounds (and I do mean the kind who have last names associated with gilded age industry and will never have to work) some sort of pathetic Gatsbyesque character. I wore brooks brothers shirts (my dads and very frayed), mcgeorge sweaters (a light blue one that got a lot of attention), bills, lacoste polos, harris tweeds, horn rimmed glasses, desert boots, bean boots and blucher mocs. In the winter I had a p-coat and a toggle coat, and I'm sure I could have pulled off a Barbour. You just have to do it with flair. Let your hair get messed up in the wind, or throw on a well loved baseball cap from your school, college, fraternity, or an established baseball team (ie Red Sox, Yankees, Phillies, Cards, Cubs, not the D-Backs). Let your shoes get a little scuffed, go sockless at totally innappropriate times, don't shave every day, occasionally throw on jeans with your sack harris tweed, and don't wear the blue blazer 'cause it looks totally cliched (unless it is a formal or to church). Best of luck and wear your clothes without fear, or it will ruin the effect.
> Cheers


This is the perfect answer. If there was an FAQ on modern college prep, this would be all you needed to know.

Remember the things that limit the style choices of students:

tiny, temporary lodging means small wardrobe
no time (or space or facilities) to properly take care of your clothes
active lifestyle - your clothes have to be ready for anything
limited funds (even the rich kids have allowances!)

A blazer and crisply ironed khakis just doesn't fit in here. How would you participate in the impromptu game of street hockey? Find a spot on the grass for a picnic lunch with those cute roommates from your economics tutorial? Cut through a muddy quad to make it on time to chemistry? Stuff your clothes in a tiny locker when you work out at the phys ed centre?

Your clothes should suit your purpose and place. Septa said it perfectly, your clothes can still be trad, but a kind of beat up, roomy, and active trad that won't mind getting beer spilt on it and just might have been the clothes you wore to bed last night.

I went to school in Toronto and we always knew the people who lived at home and didn't participate in any aspect of campus life, outside of class: their clothes were perfect. Those of us who actually lived the student life, had appropriate clothes.

Harris tweeds and Lacoste polos sound expensive, but are actually useful because they can take a beating and still look good. Tweed jackets are usually cut very roomy, and dirt brushes right off.

For winter in Canada, I would add a scarf in school colours and a down parka. Wool coats just don't cut it in a real winter, you need that parka or you will freeze.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I have started a Facebook group:

"Classic Collegian Style"


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

ice said:


> your clothes can still be trad, but a kind of beat up, roomy, and active trad that won't mind getting beer spilt on it and just might have been the clothes you wore to bed last night.


This is excellent. Well done sir.


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

Just joined the group. A good majority of my school attended private schools in high school and those participating in the Greek life don't mind dressing up, so I don't feel like an outsider should I choose to dress nicely for class (which I do most of the week). As noted earlier, the girls do appreciate the extra effort put into dressing nicely and consequently, other guys take notice and follow the example (though not as many as one would hope). I'm not ashamed to wear nice clothes to class; I did the same thing in high school and received respect from mostly everyone. Sure, not everyone will approve, but then again, not everyone in the real world is going to be your best buddy. My campus is pretty preppy as it is, but the way I look at it, I'd rather be known as the guy that dresses nice than the guy sittin in the corner that wears sweatpants and t-shirts everyday. I guess this was the way I was raised, though, to take pride in my appearance. I've heard more than one girl comment on my following of Bow Tie Tuesdays and how they like that and as more and more guys find out about it, more and more guys are inquiring about bow ties and wanting to wear them on Tuesdays too. It just takes a little perseverance :icon_smile:

walt


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm a college student at a small Southern private university where fortunately I do not look too out of place b/c of my clothing. I basically wear the same thing every day: 
OCBD (usually in blue or some type of blue stripe)
khaki pants (or shorts with at least a 7 inch inseam)
nautical belt 
boat shoes
costa del mars w/croakies

Last wednesday was the first time I went to class w/o a button down shirt on. I wore a long sleeve navy shirt from Filson and the first class I walked into a classmate yelled, "Whoa!.....Thomas isn't wearing a button-down!"


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

what do you wear in Winter, Thomas?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

wereed said:


> Just joined the group. A good majority of my school attended private schools in high school and those participating in the Greek life don't mind dressing up, so I don't feel like an outsider should I choose to dress nicely for class (which I do most of the week). As noted earlier, the girls do appreciate the extra effort put into dressing nicely and consequently, other guys take notice and follow the example (though not as many as one would hope). I'm not ashamed to wear nice clothes to class; I did the same thing in high school and received respect from mostly everyone. Sure, not everyone will approve, but then again, not everyone in the real world is going to be your best buddy. My campus is pretty preppy as it is, but the way I look at it, I'd rather be known as the guy that dresses nice than the guy sittin in the corner that wears sweatpants and t-shirts everyday. I guess this was the way I was raised, though, to take pride in my appearance. I've heard more than one girl comment on my following of Bow Tie Tuesdays and how they like that and as more and more guys find out about it, more and more guys are inquiring about bow ties and wanting to wear them on Tuesdays too. It just takes a little perseverance :icon_smile:
> 
> walt


Wow. Sounds good, Walt. I like the Bow Tie Tuesday idea. Good for you for being a leader, rather than a follower. As many have said - it's not so much what you wear, it's how you wear it. If you dress with confidence, others will follow. Keep up the good work, and good luck in school.

Best wishes,


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Untilted said:


> what do you wear in Winter, Thomas?


Pretty much the same thing with an arc'terx or patagonia fleece pullover or vest(I know neither are really trad but they are my favorite foul weather clothing brands) and occasionally bean boots instead of the boat shoes.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

So.................... 

is a cricket/tennis sweater a little too much for college environment?


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*Those college days*

Gentlemen, one and all,

Back in the early 70's when I was an undergrad at Vanderbilt there was a style that was almost mandatory for men: khakis and ocbds. As dress became less formal and more ecletic, I would wear blue-jeans, Bass weejuns-without socks-polo shirt, and a Harris tweed three button jacket. I also had a Navy flannel blazer with which I would alternate with the tweed. Life was simple and and good....or at least I thought so.

Bill


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Untilted said:


> So....................
> 
> is a cricket/tennis sweater a little too much for college environment?


If you walk around with it on with tennis shorts saying in a mock lockjaw "smashing drop shaut Rogahh" then yes.

If you walk around with it on before the snow's on the ground, maybe under a tweed jacket with a blue oxford shirt, then probably no. It will look very preppy. But I did it that way with no trouble.

For what it was worth, many girls liked it.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Smudger said:


> Gentlemen, one and all,
> 
> Back in the early 70's when I was an undergrad at Vanderbilt there was a style that was almost mandatory for men: khakis and ocbds. As dress became less formal and more ecletic, I would wear blue-jeans, Bass weejuns-without socks-polo shirt, and a Harris tweed three button jacket. I also had a Navy flannel blazer with which I would alternate with the tweed. Life was simple and and good....or at least I thought so.
> 
> Bill


Don't worry, it's still exactly like that.


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

A question for those of you in the Sun Belt:

How do you incorporate trad/nicer clothing with our warmer weather? I wore an LL Bean crew neck sweater today (which btw, has gotten me A LOT of complements...) and I was quite hot in the lecture hall (I go to school in San Deigo). I could only dream of incorporating things like scarves and what not, but I'd over-heat easily... 

I wish i could wear some more sweaters/jackets, things other than a shirt, but it's quite difficult until around December, and then "winter" doesn't last more than 2 months. 

Any advice on how to spice up the wardrobe for us in the warmer parts of the US of A? 

Upstarter

Edit: I'm thinking about buying this in blue or olive heather:



-too warm for so cal?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Untilted said:


> So....................
> 
> is a cricket/tennis sweater a little too much for college environment?


I wear them all the time with jeans and chinos.


----------

